# How to haul NH square baler



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking for some ideas on what would be the best way to haul a NH square baler on a 8' wide deckover trailer. The tires are wider than the trailer so I can't just back it up on the trailer. If I can get it up on the trailer I can jack it up and places blocks under it and remove the tires to reduce the width but I'm having a hard time figuring the best way to get it up on the trailer. I'm also going to need to be very careful a when loading not to damage any of the sheet metal on the baler.

Hayden


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Only way I know is with backhoe trackhoe crane or similar to set. Obviously you'll need one on the receiving end as well.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Dirt ramp works pretty good. I make use of ditches if sized correctly if no loading ramp available.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Can you use ramp/ditch to load it sideways, then remove tongue? It's early, so could be a rather dumb idea.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Provide measurement of trailer, outside edge to outside edge, and measurement from center to center of tire on baler.

I once hauled one with a 2x10" cantilevered on the sides of the trailer. The 2 by extended the width by about 6" total and that allowed the baler to get on trailer. Then I jacked up the baler and put it on jacks and strapped that baby down real good, including all sheet metal parts. Then I drove 800 miles.....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Is it too far to pull it ??


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

My IH 440 baler is too wide for a truck tray, so when I had to transport it I made a frame to fasten a builders plank to the left side of the truck tray and backed it on with the baler's right wheel (the one that carries less weight) on the builders plank (the dodgiest surface). It helped that Australia is right hand drive.

Roger


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Pull on the trailer with knotter wheel on the trailer and we carry the pick up wheel with loader . Set it down the pickup will be sticking out over the trailer on the gutter side . It will sit on that frame below the twine box , maybe a couple of cribbing planks under there if your trailer is low . My trailer was long enough I pulled it on with the Farmall H left it hooked up so I could back it off when I got there


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Can you use ramp/ditch to load it sideways, then remove tongue? It's early, so could be a rather dumb idea.
> 
> Larry


 Even with tongue removed it is too long to fit sideways on the trailer.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Even with tongue removed it is too long to fit sideways on the trailer.


They are delivered on their sides to dealers. Not sure how you can accomplish that.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Is it too far to pull it ??


 1,850 miles.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I have loaded several on trailers when selling them. I just put a tractor on both sides and raise it up then back the trailer underneath and leave pickup side hanging off.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

SCtrailrider said:


> Is it too far to pull it ??


This is how I got mine home. About 40 miles at 20 mph. Long ride but we got home


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

FarmerCline said:


> 1,850 miles.


1850 at 20 mph that's only 92.5 hrs! What's wrong with that? Lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I have loaded several on trailers when selling them. I just put a tractor on both sides and raise it up then back the trailer underneath and leave pickup side hanging off.


I've loaded a few that way as well. Didn't damage any sheet metal at all until the the knotter shield ripped off on the PA turnpike. If anybody finds a knotter shield in Somerset county, it is totally not mine.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> I've loaded a few that way as well. Didn't damage any sheet metal at all until the the knotter shield ripped off on the PA turnpike. If anybody finds a knotter shield in Somerset county, it is totally not mine.


If you haul that thing past my place a couple more times I'll have a whole machine!

For the distance your going you may want to consider hauling it the way they haul new ones as described above.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I took this photo at the NH factory in New Holland, PA in June 1991. Wheels, drawbar and PTO shafting off, and very little framing used.

Roger


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bool said:


> I took this photo at the NH factory in New Holland, PA in June 1991. Wheels, drawbar and PTO shafting off, and very little framing used.
> 
> Roger


I would think that would be the very best approach.....maybe call NH and see where the anchor points are when standing a machine on its ear so you know where to lift without damaging.

It appears the baler weighs 4200 pounds with tires and wheels.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

thendrix said:


> 1850 at 20 mph that's only 92.5 hrs! What's wrong with that? Lol


LOL - Years ago I towed a John Deere 14t about 60 miles on rotted tires, just aired them up and took off. That baler's tires were so flat sided from setting for several years that the baler jumped from the ground at anything over 20 miles per hour. THAT'S when it occurred to me - 20 mph is REALLY 20 mph and 3 hrs later, I was home!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I pulled one 400 miles, I do not think I would pull one 1850 miles, at least at my age.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

The driver at my dealer has two wood blocks made up that he ratchet straps to baler axel then just winches it on the rollback letting wheels hang in the are.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Couple of ideas....

If you look on Tractorhouse, and look up a BC5070, there is a dealer in Appleton Wisconsin. These folks ship all manner of hay equipment, including balers, all over the country. A call to them and they might tell you how they would ship a completely assembled baler to a customer.

Second - not sure what your local New Holland does with their shipping frames that hold the balers vertically, but you might could buy one from them after they uncrate a baler or even hire them to crate up your baler.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Just getting back to this thread.....was very busy yesterday. I have not had a chance to measure the baler from center of tire to center of tire but I know it's not even close to going on a 96" wide trailer.....really don't want one side sticking out considerably more than the other for the distance I'm going. I might look a little more into how much trouble it would be to turn it up on its side and build a crate......I had thought of that but figured getting it on its side without damaging it might be a little dicey. I guess I had also better find out how they plan on unloading it at the destination since that could make a difference in how I need to load it.......it's going to an equipment dealership.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I have loaded several on trailers when selling them. I just put a tractor on both sides and raise it up then back the trailer underneath and leave pickup side hanging off.


 Where is the best place on each side of the baler to pick it up without damaging anything? I had thought about doing that but was afraid it would hard to pick the baler up and get it balanced. I only have one loader tractor but I have a forklift I could use as well.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Where is the best place on each side of the baler to pick it up without damaging anything? I had thought about doing that but was afraid it would hard to pick the baler up and get it balanced. I only have one loader tractor but I have a forklift I could use as well.


Under each wheel.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I hauled my JD 347 baler 3,400 miles on a 8 1/2' deck-over trailer. Used a loader at the dealer and blocked it down and removed the tires.

IIRC, that baler with the fat tires is around 3,600lbs. I picked it at home from the trailer using forks and 2 chains in a triangle hookup. Tongue and axle at each wheel.

Made my JD563MSL loader work a little... But, I was only lifting it 4 1/2' - 5'.

Got any old, 6"x6" dunnage layin' around?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Under each wheel.


 With the tires on or off? What will keep the tongue balanced?

I measured this afternoon from center of tire to center of tire it is 109" and from sidewall to sidewall 99" so as I figured it is going to have to be picked up to get it on a 96" wide trailer.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You hauling it yourself? Sure would be a little easier if you have a 102" trailer...


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

PaMike said:


> You hauling it yourself? Sure would be a little easier if you have a 102" trailer...


 Yep, hauling it myself.....wish I had a 102" trailer but I don't so I'm going to have to make the 96" work.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> With the tires on or off? What will keep the tongue balanced?
> 
> I measured this afternoon from center of tire to center of tire it is 109" and from sidewall to sidewall 99" so as I figured it is going to have to be pickup up to get it on a 96" wide trailer.


I've done it with them on.

I can't remember how well balanced they are. Possibilities include picking the tongue up first and supporting it with a prop of some sort before hoisting the rest of the baler, backing under and allowing the jack to slide up a the ramp if you have ramps, or if the tongue isn't too heavy having someone help guide/balance it by hand.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> With the tires on or off? What will keep the tongue balanced?
> I measured this afternoon from center of tire to center of tire it is 109" and from sidewall to sidewall 99" so as I figured it is going to have to be picked up to get it on a 96" wide trailer.


Outside dimension on the baler is gonna crowd 10 feet, yes? That's a yellow "wide load" sign front and back in this State.

If you pick the baler either from the rear or front at about a 45, a second chain on the tongue will keep it from rotating or dropping down. I think I hooked the chain in the middle of the fork mount near the loader pins (tight) and the forks thru a loop from both tires.
My son on a rope to keep the baler from swinging back and forth or twisting. No problem...

A big bale spear mount would work. Either one would be better than a bucket/hooks.

1850 miles... Any chance you could borrow or rent a 102" deck-over? Either trailer, I think you'll be picking and blocking!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Yep, hauling it myself.....wish I had a 102" trailer but I don't so I'm going to have to make the 96" work.


Beg borrow steal a 102". With a 2x12 cantilevered you can increase to 110" fairly easily....that's what I did, same thing on the dovetail and extended down the ramps.....touch and go on the loading/unloading but fairly easy. Removed the tires/wheels and strapped her down real good on blocks


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Where is the best place on each side of the baler to pick it up without damaging anything? I had thought about doing that but was afraid it would hard to pick the baler up and get it balanced. I only have one loader tractor but I have a forklift I could use as well.


 I just chained to the frame on either side and raised it up then backed under.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Beg borrow steal a 102". With a 2x12 cantilevered you can increase to 110" fairly easily....that's what I did, same thing on the dovetail and extended down the ramps.....touch and go on the loading/unloading but fairly easy. Removed the tires/wheels and strapped her down real good on blocks


Well Todd since you mentioned it, I will just come get your trailer  .....will need the semi truck too.....as you know I can only pull a pintle hitch trailer with my truck.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Well Todd since you mentioned it, I will just come get your trailer  .....will need the semi truck too.....as you know I can only pull a pintle hitch trailer with my truck.


 I forgot....you need a truck. Got my 01 Powerstroke running..seems the injected driver module crapped out....took me replacing the fuel lift pump, the fuel tank screen, the high pressure fuel pump, the oil pump, couple of items I broke, fittings and such....and untimately the module


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Are you picking the baler up at a dealership or directly off the farm? If I was loading the baler onto a trailer I would just use three loaders/forklifts, one at each axle and one on the tongue. Lift the baler up and back the trailer under it.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

1850 miles? I wouldn't worry about what was easier to rig, I would be as discreet as possible in transport so as not to enrich local revenue generators, the man with badge, gun and ticket book.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

As someone mentioned (I think), can you place baler on angle (see attached). Beware I didn't do all the math, but I remember the old 3-4-5 triangle and it seems your baler at 109 inches wouldn't need a lot of angle (as long as your trailer is not too short).

Larry


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

mike10 said:


> Are you picking the baler up at a dealership or directly off the farm? If I was loading the baler onto a trailer I would just use three loaders/forklifts, one at each axle and one on the tongue. Lift the baler up and back the trailer under it.


 Loading it here at my farm and dropping it off at a dealership.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

r82230 said:


> As someone mentioned (I think), can you place baler on angle (see attached). Beware I didn't do all the math, but I remember the old 3-4-5 triangle and it seems your baler at 109 inches wouldn't need a lot of angle (as long as your trailer is not too short).
> 
> Larry


The trouble with that is that a baler isn't a triangle. In this situation, it's really two triangles. The "4" side is the line from wheel to wheel and the "3" sides are the line from big wheel to chute and big wheel to flywheel. As the baler is turned to get that wheel to wheel side fully on the trailer, either the flywheel or chute will then come off of the trailer (for this purpose, technically they'll merely stick out, as nothing is literally coming off of the trailer). Your diagram, as best I can tell, has no gearbox and flywheel.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I was just giving a rough idea, being IDK the actual dimensions and I know that the chute and tongue are usually removable (how much work IDK again). I missed the model and/or dimensions (other than the 109 inches and 96 inches).

Must of been too early and the hard drive was still warming up. 

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

r82230 said:


> I was just giving a rough idea, being IDK the actual dimensions and I know that the chute and tongue are usually removable (how much work IDK again). I missed the model and/or dimensions (other than the 109 inches and 96 inches).
> 
> Must of been too early and the hard drive was still warming up.
> 
> Larry


Tongue is easily removable. Chute is too. I meant to say bale case instead of chute. Either way, the few degrees it can be turned before either the flywheel or case are off of the trailer are essentially meaningless as far as getting the pickup to overhang less.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> Tongue is easily removable. Chute is too. I meant to say bale case instead of chute. Either way, the few degrees it can be turned before either the flywheel or case are off of the trailer are essentially meaningless as far as getting the pickup to overhang less.


Ok, just a dumb idea, just don't ask why my wife remains married.  I try telling her it is just a brain fart (with a my dumb ideas) and she just says I just pass too much gas. :lol:

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

r82230 said:


> Ok, just a dumb idea, just don't ask why my wife remains married.  I try telling her it is just a brain fart (with a my dumb ideas) and she just says I just pass too much gas. :lol:
> 
> Larry


It isn't a dumb idea. It just doesn't work very well with a baler because it isn't a simple geometric shape. Technically the baler could be rotated just a hair to get the bale case closer to the edge of the trailer. That would help IF the pickup was a single point or line instead of a shield that's a few feet wide. As it is an actual object in three dominations, that pickup "depth" negates the advantages of trying to get the case and flywheel similar distances from the edge.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

See post # 21!

Dealer delivered my NH 570 that way, except it went on the truck backwards with one skid block under the right side axle and the left side wheel on the deck!

HTH, Dave


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Well the baler is loaded up and ready to head out in the morning. Ended up pulling the baler to my JD dealer since they offered to load it for me. We couldn't pick it up using chains around the axle on the knotter side since the chains would have been hitting the sheet metal. They had a giant telehandler to which we tied tow straps to each fork with one going around the tongue and the other the bale case. On the other side they used a forklift to pick it up under the tire and I backed the trailer up under the baler. Went well and was very easy once we figured out the best way to pick it up. Took the tires off the baler to reduce the width some and it's ready to go.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just 3600 miles to go....be careful, Godspeed my friend


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like a fuel hog of a truck to travel cross country!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Looks like a fuel hog of a truck to travel cross country!


 Not ideal by no means but it's the only truck I have so I'm going to have to make do with what I've got. Should get about 9 mpg.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck Hayden.....motor easy. Don't stop in St.Louis or Kansas City....fuel up beforehand so you can drive thru those two.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So whats the story that you are delivering it that far? No one local to buy it? Or you buying something and hauling it back home with you?


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a jd 456a small square baler and the bloke who had it before put a stubborn axle on the inside of the out side of the baler. Never used it but I pursume you jacked the baler up and put the trye on the inside,giving more room when you backed it on a trailer


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Not ideal by no means but it's the only truck I have so I'm going to have to make do with what I've got. Should get about 9 mpg.


I know the feeling, good luck on the trip.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> So whats the story that you are delivering it that far? No one local to buy it? Or you buying something and hauling it back home with you?


It's a queer baler here....16x18
Trading it for a 14x18 Hesston


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I looked at those "new" shielded Hesstons up close yesterday and there is a lot to like about them. I was actually surprised at how well made and how nice the shielding lifts open and allows you access. The front fly shielding even allows better access to the pto shaft joint on the fly without that old plastic crap in the way. I noticed that the twine feed guides are now SS instead of porcelain....they look better. The larger boxes look ok but I was not impressed with the dividers....looked a bit light if you accidentally dropped a bale of twine on one while loading the box with 5 bales.

Hayden is trading for a brand new 1840 MF/Hesston with the upturning augers....that will be one heck of a machine to bale hay with here in the South where we have good drying temperatures even with our terrible humidity problems.

Hayden is a fine young man with a lot of get up and go.....he will be successful in anything he does in life.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> It's a queer baler here....16x18
> Trading it for a 14x18 Hesston


I missed this. Where is he delivering it? a 16x18 is a queer baler here anymore also, but up in Wyoming and more north they are more acceptable still. Took each dealer I traded our 2 16x18 balers over a year and a half to sell them. The JD dealer that I traded my last 16x18 baler for a Krone rake took it in the shorts for that trade. Thats what they get for depending on a computer program to tell them values rather then actual market knowledge.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

He is gone to the Cowboy state to fulfill his trade. Trading in the New Holland on the new MF/Hesston 1840. I wonder if I can get him to stop by my place on his way home....maybe I can do some trading with him and his new machine.  ......nahhhh!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> He is gone to the Cowboy state to fulfill his trade. Trading in the New Holland on the new MF/Hesston 1840. I wonder if I can get him to stop by my place on his way home....maybe I can do some trading with him and his new machine.  ......nahhhh!
> 
> Regards, Mike


they must have offered him a great trade to make it worth hauling way out west. Good deal!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did you measure it with the wheels off to see what the width is loaded? And are you bringing back a truckload of Coors...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I guess I didnt realize the NH balers are a different size bale than the Hesston...Didnt know it really mattered that much...I dont think anyone around here really cares as long as the bales are about 40 lb...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I guess I didnt realize the NH balers are a different size bale than the Hesston...Didnt know it really mattered that much...I dont think anyone around here really cares as long as the bales are about 40 lb...


Hesston/MF makes a 16x18 baler also. They make around a 65lb bale


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I looked at those "new" shielded Hesstons up close yesterday and there is a lot to like about them. I was actually surprised at how well made and how nice the shielding lifts open and allows you access. The front fly shielding even allows better access to the pto shaft joint on the fly without that old plastic crap in the way. I noticed that the twine feed guides are now SS instead of porcelain....they look better. The larger boxes look ok but I was not impressed with the dividers....looked a bit light if you accidentally dropped a bale of twine on one while loading the box with 5 bales.
> 
> Hayden is trading for a brand new 1840 MF/Hesston with the upturning augers....that will be one heck of a machine to bale hay with here in the South where we have good drying temperatures even with our terrible humidity problems.
> 
> ...


 Appreciate the kind words Mike.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I guess I didnt realize the NH balers are a different size bale than the Hesston...Didnt know it really mattered that much...I dont think anyone around here really cares as long as the bales are about 40 lb...


I believe it's a BC5080 Mike, very uncommon here in the East.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Did you measure it with the wheels off to see what the width is loaded? And are you bringing back a truckload of Coors...


Nobody used to go west of the Mississippi and not bring Coors back.....to do so would be a poor economic choice. But alas, we've been able to purchase Coors for the last 20 yrs or so, so I guess it's a moot point nowadays....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Nobody used to go west of the Mississippi and not bring Coors back.....to do so would be a poor economic choice. But alas, we've been able to purchase Coors for the last 20 yrs or so, so I guess it's a moot point nowadays....


I don't know. Eighty thousssssand dollars is a pretty good economic choice.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> I don't know. Eighty thousssssand dollars is a pretty good economic choice.


can I go along and drive the black car with the birdy on the hood?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

SVFHAY said:


> can I go along and drive the black car with the birdy on the hood?


Sounds like a plan. But no matter how well that goes, don't agree to do it a second time. It's never the same.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Had a couple requests for pics of the new baler so here they are.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting how they changed the hydraulic reservoir and have it horizontal now.

And I like the anniversary decal. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And that's a dang nice tractor Hayden....slicker than a moles butt.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

For those wondering why I went all the way to Wyoming to trade balers, like it was mentioned the NH 5080 baler I was trading is a 16x18 baler which is unmarketable anywhere in here in the east or Midwest. Out of all the states in the west, Wyoming is the only state I found that had dealers that would be interested in that baler. The trade value was decent but It was a long way to go to trade balers and burned a lot of fuel.......but I didn't have much other choice in order to move that 5080 baler.

I had been wanting to go to an inline baler so I saw this as an opportunity to be able to trade off the 5080 and then I would sell my 5070 hayliner since I won't need it now that I have the 1840. Shouldn't have much trouble selling the 5070 hayliner since that is a marketable baler here in the east.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Well Hayden it looks pretty nice, kinda like the one we were leaning against when we last spoke. Actually, I think I liked that one better. It didn't have those infernal lights, now you'll have no excuse to quit when the sun goes down! Glad your trip went well. Very cool adventure.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Did you measure it with the wheels off to see what the width is loaded? And are you bringing back a truckload of Coors...


 No I didn't measure it after it was loaded.....I knew it was a little over width but I was going with it anyway.....fortunately it didn't cause me any trouble. And no I didn't bring back any Coors either......thought about taking some shine out there and maybe they would knock a little more off the price of the 1840......figured that wasnt the most discreet rig to be bootlegging with though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well you still got work to do with your new baler.....you will need to put your moisture sensors on of your choice and your applicator of your choice.....you better hurry as it looks like my alfalfa will be ready to bale soon. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Well Hayden it looks pretty nice, kinda like the one we were leaning against when we last spoke. Actually, I think I liked that one better. It didn't have those infernal lights, now you'll have no excuse to quit when the sun goes down! Glad your trip went well. Very cool adventure.


 All the 1840s they had on the lot had those lights.....never had seen one with them before. I guess since they bale mostly at night out there they order them all with lights. At first I figured I would never use them but then again every so often I will bale some alfalfa after dark so they should illuminate the bandit up.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well you still got work to do with your new baler.....you will need to put your moisture sensors on of your choice and your applicator of your choice.....you better hurry as it looks like my alfalfa will be ready to bale soon.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Yep, have to get the Agratronix BHT-2 swapped from the 5070 and the Silo King rep for this area is supposed to come out and install an applicator to give it a try this summer. Also have to get a wagon hitch installed so I can pull the bandit......the dealer out in Wyoming didn't have one on hand so they are shipping me one in about a week. Also have to get the hydraulic hoses for the bandit cut shorter and installed on the baler. My alfalfa is going to be ready soon as well and I'm not ready for hay season......wish I could have sorted out my mower situation but it looks like I'm going to be using the haybine again this year☹.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks great FarmerCline. Glad the trip went well for you. Love the 7510 too!


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought a NH 580 small square baler off Ebay about 10 years ago... took my 20' snowmobile trailer (102") (not your normal snowmobile trailer... heavily modified when built at factory). I asked the owner to meet me at the closest tractor dealer... rented 2 forklifts, took tires off, set her on there the best we could. Buckled her down tight and drove 1,200 nervous miles home. The old Dodge 12 valve just chugged along thru the night. The baler hung off both sides more than I had imagined, but we didn't stop to ask questions... fuel and go. Texhoma, OK to Bowling Green, OH. It was a trip I'll think about often but likely won't do again. Every time a cop would get close, I was just waiting for his lights to come on, but I'm a nervous person. I wish I would have taken some pics for my grandkids someday, but you don't think about that stuff when you're in a hurry.


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Well the baler is loaded up and ready to head out in the morning. Ended up pulling the baler to my JD dealer since they offered to load it for me. We couldn't pick it up using chains around the axle on the knotter side since the chains would have been hitting the sheet metal. They had a giant telehandler to which we tied tow straps to each fork with one going around the tongue and the other the bale case. On the other side they used a forklift to pick it up under the tire and I backed the trailer up under the baler. Went well and was very easy once we figured out the best way to pick it up. Took the tires off the baler to reduce the width some and it's ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FarmerCline... did you ever scale out that baler? I moved the same baler (NH 580) on a 20' snowmobile trailer years ago... I did some research and thought 4,000 lbs would catch it, but when we let it down on the aluminum trailer, it make some weird noises and I was a wreck realizing I was 1,200 miles from home and was too wide and felt overly heavy! The trailer is rated for 10K gross (2 - 5K axles) and we used 2x12's to spread the weight over more of the crossmembers. We made it without one problem... good times!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> All the 1840s they had on the lot had those lights.....never had seen one with them before. I guess since they bale mostly at night out there they order them all with lights. At first I figured I would never use them but then again every so often I will bale some alfalfa after dark so they should illuminate the bandit up.


Yep that's why they have the light package. We had them on all our balers. The last one we bought it was a $700 option to get the light kit. Although as our tractors got to having better work lights we never used the ones on the baler anymore.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

kidbalehook said:


> FarmerCline... did you ever scale out that baler? I moved the same baler (NH 580) on a 20' snowmobile trailer years ago... I did some research and thought 4,000 lbs would catch it, but when we let it down on the aluminum trailer, it make some weird noises and I was a wreck realizing I was 1,200 miles from home and was too wide and felt overly heavy! The trailer is rated for 10K gross (2 - 5K axles) and we used 2x12's to spread the weight over more of the crossmembers. We made it without one problem... good times!


 No, I didn't weigh the baler before hand......I wasn't too concerned about the weight of the baler on that trailer as I hauled a JD 7510 on the same trailer from Pennsylvania.....now that was overloaded. Didn't have any problems hauling the baler out to Wyoming but got stopped at a scale house in Kansas on the way back.....not for being overloaded but they wanted to see a log book which I had not kept.....played dumb like I didn't know I needed one and talked my way out of it.

Sounds like your from Ohio? A 580 baler sure is a odd baler that that area isn't It?


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> No, I didn't weigh the baler before hand......I wasn't too concerned about the weight of the baler on that trailer as I hauled a JD 7510 on the same trailer from Pennsylvania.....now that was overloaded. Didn't have any problems hauling the baler out to Wyoming but got stopped at a scale house in Kansas on the way back.....not for being overloaded but they wanted to see a log book which I had not kept.....played dumb like I didn't know I needed one and talked my way out of it.
> 
> Sounds like your from Ohio? A 580 baler sure is a odd baler that that area isn't It?


Yes, NW Ohio. Our NH 316 had something come loose and tie up in the pick up chamber and caused a main shaft to snap... dealer wanted more to fix than baler was worth. Back in '08 I found this 10 year old NH580 1,200 miles from home. $3500 opening bid. Guy was honest and said it was sun baked, but never misses a tie. I bid with 10 seconds left and got it for $3,500. I sat at my computer at work thinking "what the heck am I getting myself into?" It's been a great baler... we still stack on the wagon here. I've spent some cash on having things rebuilt and such, but she can hog the hay and no 2 people (even me and my brother who I consider to be the best stackers with thousands and thousands of bales handled) could ever bale fast enough to give the baler a workout. I've never broke a shear pin as even big windrows just push on through. (as you know the flywheel is about 2X the size of the next model 575 - once you get that momentum going the tractor barely ever barks) It makes really nice square bales and once you figure out how to stack on your wagons and trailer, it's a breeze. The 580 didn't come from the factory with a hitch or stacking chute, so I had to make and buy those once I got it home. I always laugh and tell people that buy hay from me that they are getting 15% more volume but then I tell them I still bale them around 45-50 pounds like everyone else! 

Sunday night we had our FFA banquet... they had bales of straw on the stage and I told my wife (we were sitting all the way in the back) ... "did you give the FFA some of our straw bales?" She says "no, but what makes you think those are your bales Mr. Smarty?" I told her those are 16x18 and I'm almost positive those came out of my baler. I had forgotten I had baled some straw for the FFA President's Dad they were the ones the brought the decorations in. My wife just shook her head and said "only you would notice that!"


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds like a nice little road trip. Have anyone ride along? I like the box truck, make for some makeshift living quarters for the trip, atleast that's what I'd do, hotels/motels aren't my thing

That baler is something to be proud of

Good to hear all went well


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Sounds like a nice little road trip. Have anyone ride along? I like the box truck, make for some makeshift living quarters for the trip, atleast that's what I'd do, hotels/motels aren't my thing
> That baler is something to be proud of
> Good to hear all went well


 My grandad went along with me but I did almost all of the driving. I thought about throwing an air mattress in the box of the truck so I wouldn't have the hotel expense but when I realized I wouldn't have a shower I quickly decided against that idea.....grandad wouldn't have went for that anyway.

The trip was pretty interesting as we went through a lot of territory I had never seen before. It was interesting to see how the trees gradually gave way to the open county of the great plains. Loved the wide open farmland in western Nebraska and western Kansas.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I messed up by not telling you in time to come back home on I-90 then drop down at Sioux Falls......that's some spectacular country in Northern Wyoming and through Rapid City, SD....by the Badlands...and across SD. My bad.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I messed up by not telling you in time to come back home on I-90 then drop down at Sioux Falls......that's some spectacular country in Northern Wyoming and through Rapid City, SD....by the Badlands...and across SD. My bad.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Don't worry about it Mike.....I-70 was okay since I had never been through that part of the country before. I have actually been through SD and the Badlands and Black Hills on our way to Yellowstone when I was 9 years old. I vividly remember seeing the Badlands, Black Hills, Bighorn Mountains in WY, and Yellowstone but I don't remember much of the scenery along the way. Need to find an excuse to go back out there and take some time to see the sights. Hard to do much touring in a box truck pulling a trailer.


----------

